# Deconstructivismo <*>



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*otras mas .........*


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Uy capaz el edificio montado que mostro jota la vez pasada, era de esta tendencia.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

bien loco el museo de bilbao, pero me quedo con algo mas conservador y elegante como la torre WIESE, simple pero llamativa geometria


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> TITANIO, VIDRIO Y CALIZA
> 
> El guggenheim en Bilbao!!!


*el bilbao es sin duda uno de los projectos q dio a conocer este estilo arquitectonico........ y al mismo tiempo dio a conocer a la ciudad de bilbao.
Es impresionante como un solo edificio puede darle tanta publicidad a un lugar.....
Me encantaria ver algo asi en los malecones de costa verde .... :runaway: *


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

De igual forma, cuando uno piensa en sidney, lo primero que se le viene a la mente es su famoso teatro (no se como se llama)


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

Vane de Rosas said:


> El Stata Center de Frank Gehry que pone Renzo desde su parte estructural detalle arquitectònico y diseño interior. Personalmente mi obra favorita de este estilo tan revolucionario.


*vane, ahi te van unas elevaciones q encontre.........*


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Renzo__7 said:


> *el bilbao es sin duda uno de los projectos q dio a conocer este estilo arquitectonico........ y al mismo tiempo dio a conocer a la ciudad de bilbao.
> Es impresionante como un solo edificio puede darle tanta publicidad a un lugar.....
> Me encantaria ver algo asi en los malecones de costa verde .... :runaway: *


QUE TETRICA ESA ARAÑA ,ASO MARE¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

ENRIQUE DANIEL said:


> SORRY PERO NO SON MI ESTILO, EL ESTILO LO NOTO UN POCO HUACHAFÓN.....
> FUERA DE SITIO,Y UN POCO ESTRANBOTICO.....


*:lol: se respeta tu opinion *


----------



## Socialista (Oct 18, 2006)

Ummm si los hacen que lo hagan en pueblos jovenes..... la media huachaferia


----------



## Alter Ego Peru (Oct 25, 2006)

*estilo desafiante!*

las curvas y los materiales son lo mas resaltante, pero depende mucho el entorno para sacarle el jugo como el museo en Bilbao. Además se les olvido poner el Music Experience de Seattle cuyo diseñador es el mismo del museo del país vasco. 
gracias por las fotos chicos.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Socialista said:


> Ummm si los hacen que lo hagan en pueblos jovenes..... la media huachaferia


Sería como poner lunas polarizadas a una choza de esteras.


----------



## CATEQUIL (May 24, 2006)

salvo un par de ellos el resto no me gustan mucho, invitan al desorden... Claro sin dejar de apreciar lo increible de sus formas.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

es un aparente desorden, pero dichos diseños obedecen a patrones o ejes ordenadores, haciendo que el conjunto adquiera personalidad con aquel aparente desorden q es parte de su intencion en busca de impresionar al observador...

Como es un movimiento arquitectonico poco frecuente, parecen lunares en la cara, pero asi mismo significa que estos proyectos son pioneros en su rama, pudiendose lograr a futuro percibirlos en sectores de ciudades ya consolidados.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

arequipaperu said:


> las curvas y los materiales son lo mas resaltante, pero depende mucho el entorno para sacarle el jugo como el museo en Bilbao. *Además se les olvido poner el Music Experience de Seattl*e cuyo diseñador es el mismo del museo del país vasco.
> gracias por las fotos chicos.


El deconstructivismo, da una idea de inseguridad. 

Se parte de una forma estandar y luego se la “despedaza” se la ataca fieramente para deformarla en base a los procedimientos bàsicos de la ingenierìa. Te da la idea de desorden??? pues esa es la idea.

Se quiere cambiar lo standarizado y lograr una sensaciòn de volumen inseguro, una forma libre y sin conjeturas. Una forma sin lìmites y sin las consabidas lìneas convencionales.

El deconstructivismo es una llama funky dentro del corazòn del arquitecto que se libera y da rienda suelta a sus mas bajos y locos instintos arquitectònicos. Es revoluciòn y una absoluta guerra contra la norma convencional.

Es arte y materia, ingenierìa e ingenio. Es el resultado de un largo sueño o de un revolucionario libro de Verne.

Una vez que le has quitado la forma, le provees de funciòn. El desorden es vida.

No tengo tiempo para bajarlo a photbucket


----------



## littleeyes (Feb 13, 2006)

:drool: :drool: :drool:

Excelente thread!!!

Me encantan todas las manifestaciones de arquitectura 

Ah y que bueno que pusieron el JVC de Guadalajara


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Es un estilo alucinante, me encanta. Las fotos del Guggenheim de Bilbao están geniales, la vez pasada vi un documental de como se diseñó y contruyó el museo y quedé realmente fascinado.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*El terreno del Pentagonito es el lugar ideal*

Transformar el Ministerio de Guerra en un émulo del Guggenheim de Bilbao con una araña gigante añadida...sería algo realmente fabuloso !!!!..... tambièn el enorme terreno de la Escuela Militar con Las Palmas,serìa otro enorme terreno donde hacer obras deconstructivistas..Lima quedarìa màs divertida !!!!...se los aseguro...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bueno una araña en el ministerio de Guerra no serìa como "alusiòn personal"???? jajajajajaja te pasas mapadodi!!!


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

*Es arte puro!!!!*

Me recuerdan a algunas obras de Dalí... y además se ven varios estilos que se aplican en pintura y escultura (surrealistas, impresionistas y expresionistas) ...

Me encantó este thread!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

SoundMaster said:


> Me recuerdan a algunas obras de Dalí... y además se ven varios estilos que se aplican en pintura y escultura (surrealistas, impresionistas y expresionistas) ...
> 
> Me encantó este thread!!!


EXACTO!!! que buena apreciaciòn!!!!


----------

